# Advice?



## BlackDragon007 (Sep 25, 2011)

What's up my fellow furry writers? Just wanted to hack your brains for a second and see if I couldn't get a few tips or some helpful advice.

I've had this idea for a story (probably turning into a comic) that heavily revolves around events in my life with a dramatic, sci-fi twist on them. It's basically a autobiography of my life if I was my persona. I've got the basic idea of how I want the story to go, but as I started thinking about it, I realized there are a lot of events and characters in this story. A lot of which I don't remember but are still important. I'm trying to recover those but I also don't want to loose track of what's happening to me right now. I know I could probably start a journal recording these events but I know I wouldn't keep up with it all that well. 

Any other ideas of what I could do or any thoughts you have that could help me go about writing? It would be most appreciated


----------



## Belluavir (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a few things to say about that. 

Who's going to know if you miss out on some details that you forgot? 

This may not be applicable, but I remember reading a 'short' story by a friend of mine and it was almost like sitting in on a therapy session, he was projecting all of his emotional problems so heavily and obviously and it made the whole thing very awkward and unpleasant. Not to say that yours will be anything like that, you're taking a different approach than he did, I just wanted to warn you. He's also a god awful writer, so that probably has a lot to do with it as well. 

If keeping up with a journal is too much for you, are you going to be able to take on such a big project? Not to say that its a bad idea or that you aren't capable, but maybe you're overextending yourself? I've gotten myself into situations where I have these really big ideas and I end up getting bored with it and quitting long before I reach the end/half-way mark. 

That's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I know I could skip some stuff and I know I probably will, but I would like to get as much as I can. And trust me, I've read plenty of other overly projected emotional stories and I will try to avoid that. As for the journal, it's not so much that I don't think I could handle a big project, I'm just not the "take time everyday to sit down and write" kind of guy. I'm more of a one day = big chunk type. Idk, but thanks a bunch for the advice.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 26, 2011)

Write up a few drafts, and take the time to re-read them. 

Once you`ve nutted out the details you`ll have an easier job of typing out your final copy.


----------

